# Easy walleye measuring tool



## Shortdrift

Buy a section of rain gutter, cap one end and cut the gutter to a desired max length. Buy a glue a Berkley measuring tape, piece of a yardstick or write you own inches on the top edge of the gutter with a majic marker. Just lay the walleye in the gutter to measure and then rinse away the slime.


----------



## 9Left

That's a pretty neat idea..keeps from laying the fish on the carpeted boat floor...thanks.


----------



## saugmon

I have a couple coolers with the molded in tape measure on the lid. This works very well but getting very hard to find them.I have to scour the garage sales and they are very few and far between.

I like the vinyl rain gutter idea.A sticker tape measure would work perfect on the gutter.
I wasn't too big on accuracy until another coworker got busted for a crappie that was 1 mm under 9". That crappie wore out the tip of the tail in this guys fish basket and the odnr officer made him throw it back.Luckily he didn't get cited for it. 1 freaking millimeter!!!


----------



## ezbite

if you need to measure it, you dont need to keep it


----------



## saugmon

ezbite said:


> if you need to measure it, you dont need to keep it


We call it culling! Some of us use it as a reference for pictures.


----------



## Northern1

Thats a good idea. Another one is to use a Hawg Trough. They are very nice.


----------



## Shortdrift

ezbite said:


> if you need to measure it, you dont need to keep it


The only walleyes I keep are the fish which are too big to fit in the gutter tool.


----------



## Gottagofishn

If I start measuring fish I would catch far fewer 10lb fish. No yardstick for me!
;-)


----------



## chasmo

If you don't lose yer leg.


----------



## Snakecharmer

chasmo said:


> If you don't lose yer leg.


Nice thing about that as you get older and start shrinking, the fish will be measure longer. Of course if you get fat, the fish will shrink.


----------



## Eriesteamer

I to can say if a keeper when I look at a fish. That gutter idea was top but may eye say you can get a long flower pot at Lows or some where that do just the thing. as they use these on window sills and bet you can get a few that are hard and soft one to suit your taste. This idea will sure help keep boat clean and you can wash it ever time you use it. Well that is my 2 cents keep adding ideas as lot are top thing going


----------



## Eliminator

Tip of my finger to the elbow is exactly 18" gives my a 3" buffer. 
A couple marks on my gunnels I've also referenced and my fishing rod handle ect ect, there's a ton of reference points you just have to get the ol yo yo out to find them.


----------



## katfish

I must be old fashioned. I use a scale. In olden days that is how the weight of objects was measured. The new digital ones are about half the size of a pack of cigarettes.

I can understand some guys wanting to produce their own inch marks though (Ron).

I understand that walleye fishing is different because I can't get a real fish in a rain gutter.:B


----------



## thebear

If you can afford a boat, you can afford a 6 dollar fish ruler.


----------



## saugmon

Northern1 said:


> Thats a good idea. Another one is to use a Hawg Trough. They are very nice.


That one you gave me was great til it blew out of the boat and smashed into 20 pcs last friday.R.I.P. great hawg trough!!! It was only 31" so it wasn't long enough for my fish!! .

I just received my $3 rapala 36" tape sticker. Gotta cut down a scrap pc of vinyl gutter that I have laying around and get to lowes to get the $2.50 endcap.. Just hope it shows up on the pics like the hawg trough did:










Looks a heck of a lot better than that $1 rusty tape measure below that hawg trough that I have to buy 3-4 every year.


----------



## saugmon

Here's a pic of the one I just made.I was bummed out with the rapala sticker tape measure and the ridges on the bottom of my vinyl gutter. I split the tape so the standard size is on 1 side and metric on opposite. Couple strips of velcro on the bottom so she won't blow out of the boat again.


----------



## Gary P

The gutter and the flower pot are both great ideas.


----------



## Farmhand

thebear said:


> If you can afford a boat, you can afford a 6 dollar fish ruler.


Maybe not lol


----------



## Farmhand

How do you fit a drum in there&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

the gutter will eventually end smashed by a foot or cooler etc. not to mention sharp edges!!!. I will stick with my thin easily stored gator stick lol


----------



## whodeynati

katfish said:


> I understand that walleye fishing is different because I can't get a real fish in a rain gutter.:B


I just lol'd


----------



## Sculpin67

I just sharpied inches on top of my color. I just extended past 25" so I could determine if they were FO...haha

Seriously, I've only caught one close to the limit. We even got big ones during the jig bite...


----------



## whalernut207

thanks for the tip ! I made one and have used it! makes life a little easier.


----------



## saugmon

Main use of mine is measuring dink saugeye, LOL!! Also hold my needlenose pliars.


----------



## baitchanger

Retractable fabric tape measure. Throw that rusty one away


----------



## James F

All good tips, Thanks


----------



## FAB

Don't know what all the fuss is about with measuring when the game warden will offer the service free when he checks your catch. The measurements are done free but it is $150.00 to provide you with the results.


----------



## bigwayned

I have painted some marks on some of my rods. I measure from the butt of the handle and have marks at 12",15",20", and 24". Not always exact but makes a great quick reference.


----------



## basshandsdown1

Shortdrift said:


> Buy a section of rain gutter, cap one end and cut the gutter to a desired max length. Buy a glue a Berkley measuring tape, piece of a yardstick or write you own inches on the top edge of the gutter with a majic marker. Just lay the walleye in the gutter to measure and then rinse away the slime.


----------



## basshandsdown1

This set up isn't too bad, but I still got ways to go with it!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Your idea reminds me of the "fish boxes" the outfitter would set us up with at one camp we fished out of in Canada. It was basically a two sided wooden box with the end on it. To check the size of a caught walleye, you laid it in the box with the head toward the closed end. If the tail went beyond, or below, a certain mark it was legal.

The only problem with those Canadian lakes was that they all had "slot" limits. And the "slot" was marked in red paint in the fish box! In other words, if an "eye was between, say, 14" and 19" it had to be put back. At the lake we fished, one year the slot limit was absolutely enormous! We could keep dinks, or hogs! Nothing else! Nothing that we would normally consider "prime eaters".

We'd go out and catch 50-60-70- 'eyes a day, nice sized ones too, and come home with a couple of keepers! Usually small ones. The last day there we drifted a rocky bar that extended off an island. I hooked a nice 'eye that felt big. I got it in, put it in the box, and the tail extended beyond the red paint! I stood up in the boat and started screaming, "It's over the slot! It's over the slot!"


----------



## odell daniel

offshore24 said:


> the gutter will eventually end smashed by a foot or cooler etc. not to mention sharp edges!!!. I will stick with my thin easily stored gator stick lol


I took a piece of 3" pvc pipe,put a cap on one end and made it 15" long,added a small handle.fish goes in head first if its short i dump it back.helps weed out the saugeye,a lot of shorts at indian.


----------

